# Head Gasket?



## JoeBananas (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a 1995 nissan altima gxe. about a week and a half ago my radiator cracked. Then the Engine overheated.

I patched the radiator and replaced the plugs/wires (they melted and fouled when in overheated)

Took if for a test drive after that and it seemed to run beautifully. And when I went to wal mart for a few items I noticed there was a pool of coolant around my car. I looked under the hood and the top coolant line (from motor to radiator tank) had popped off. I put it back on and started to go home (wal mart is only like 4 miles from my house) on my way home i heard a pop under the hood and when I got home I looked under the hood and the radiator cracked again (the patch held up though).

There is bubbling in the coolant reservoir when it is idling so I am guessing the head gasket is toast and is leaking air (and pressure) into the coolant system. I'm hoping the head isn't warped, but I was wondering if I could find a repair manual for it. Along with a list of tools I need (i have most of them but I may need some specialty tools)

please help.

Thanks and god bless


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try the free repair guides at Autozone.com. You'll need to register your e-mail to access them.


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Joe Bananas,

I just replaced the head gasket on a '93 240sx the other month and since the 2.4L KA24DE engine was also used in your '95 Altima this head gasket replacement procedure would apply to your engine as well:

**REQUIRED PARTS AND TOOLS**
2 drain pans
Wrench
Ratchet wrench and socket set
Marking pen
Note card or masking tape
Screwdriver
Rubber mallet (optional- I bought one at Autozone for a cheap price)
Engine oil
Head gasket (OEM gasket is recommended. I bought mine from nissanpartszone.com because it was both inexpensive and OEM)
Sealer
Gasket bolts
Torque wrench
Engine coolant


1) IMPORTANT: Ensure that your Nissan has a cold engine before you start. Disconnect the negative battery cables. Slide a clean drain container beneath the radiator to catch the coolant from the cooling system. Unscrew the radiator drain plug to allow the coolant to flow out. Glide a clean drain pan under the engine to empty the motor oil. Alleviate the pressure from the fuel system. Drain or plug disconnected fuel lines.

2) Write the name of each part on a note card, or strips of masking tape, and tag every part. Disconnect, remove, unlatch or slip off the wires, mounting bolts, assemblies, hoses and other car parts situated on top of and near the engine, including the power steering pump, spark plugs, ground wires, exhaust manifold, intake manifold, engine drive belts and air ducts.

3) Remove the bolts from the cylinder head in proper sequence. The bolt numbers during the loosening sequence for the engine is 2, 8, 10, 5 and 3. The bottom bolt numbers are 4, 6, 9, 7 and 1. Lift the worn head gasket from the cylinder block. Knock on the lower portion of the cylinder head with a rubber mallet to break the seal if you have problems removing the head gasket.

4) Clean the cylinder block and gasket mating surfaces. Evaluate for deterioration, including leaks, dents or defects. Apply appropriate sealer on mating surfaces. Place clean engine oil on the cylinder head bolt threads and bolts. Lower the new gasket on the cylinder block and assure it is parallel with the guide dowel pins. Lower the cylinder head on the block.

5) Position the cylinder head bolts. Tighten the new bolts in according to the torque sequence. The bolt numbers on the top row for the torque sequence are 9, 3, 1, 6 and 8. The bolt numbers on the bottom row are 7, 5, 2, 4 and 10. Torque to 22 foot-pound on the first pass. Torque to 10 foot-pounds and loosen the new bolts completely. Torque to 18 to 25 foot-pounds on the fourth pass and then torque to 6 to 13 foot-pounds on the final pass.

6) Reinstall or reconnect the vehicle's parts in reverse order of taking them apart in the above steps, including the camshaft sprockets, timing chains, camshaft, intake manifold support, exhaust manifold, spark plugs, distributor, mounting brackets, power steering pulley, air ducts and drive belts.

7) Reconnect the battery. Refill the cooling system and the engine reservoir. Turn on the engine and examine for leaks.

Good luck with your repairs!


----------

